# Unique Handrail Profile



## jdmnash (Jul 21, 2014)

What kind of bit could I use for making the following profile for a handrail? Figure A is what I'm going for. B and C are the two bits I'm looking for. I realize that B is a pretty standard round-over bit. C is the tricky one. I haven't found this anywhere. Is there a type of bit I could buy that is reversible? The same bit could work if you could invert it but if the cutting edge only works in one rotation direction that wouldn't work. Thanks for the input. Be gentle, I'm new.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone will be along to give you some advice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What is the size of the handrail?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jdmnash said:


> What kind of bit could I use for making the following profile for a handrail? Figure A is what I'm going for. B and C are the two bits I'm looking for. I realize that B is a pretty standard round-over bit. C is the tricky one. I haven't found this anywhere. Is there a type of bit I could buy that is reversible? The same bit could work if you could invert it but if the cutting edge only works in one rotation direction that wouldn't work. Thanks for the input. Be gentle, I'm new.


"A" is done with a bullnose bit..
Freud Tools
"B" is done with round over..
Freud Tools
"C" is done with a round over in a router table...

getting that sharp point at the radius to horizontal, good luck with that...
accept a shoulder and you'll be good to go...
look at these handrail profiles... no finger snagers... adults as well as children's hands have to be taken into consideration..
"A" profile may pinch a child's fingers...

http://www.hardwood-lumber.com/mouldings-one/mouldings/handrails/index-start-0-profilecount-all.html

you do have a router table I hope.. or are you trying to free hand cut these???

you could take a round handrail that has a flat on it and fasten to your base to get the "A" profile...
no nails...
glue and screws to do this... counter sink the screws plug the holes...
leave the plug a fuzz proud and shape/sand it to match the round... 
with handrails, size and shape matter...

why do you need a left hand bit??? do you have a left hand turning router???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you might want to read this...

Building Codes General Information and Guidelines


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very useful info, Stick. Thanks for sharing.


----------

